# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  ps

## foobar

Wie kann ich die Funktion von ps fuer normale user einschraenken ?
Diese sollen nur ihre eigenen Prozesse sehen sollen, nicht die anderer user.
Wie mache ich das ?

MfG

----------


## MrIch

gar nicht? Ich glaube man wird dem User nicht verbieten können alle Prozesse anzeigen zu lassen... (da würde imho selbst eine chroot Umgebung nicht helfen) es sei denn du änderst die Rechte von dem Programm ps.

----------


## foobar

Doch, das geht... hab ich schon oefters gesehen.
Ich weiss nur nicht ob es dann ein eigenes Programm ist oder ob man sonst irgendetwas
verbieten kann... der user soll halt immer nur die Ausgabe von ps bekommen.
ps ax etc. soll keine Wirkung haben.

MfG

----------


## bernie

Hi,

Naja, ich hab eine blöde Idee:

_-u        select by effective user ID (supports names)_

und wenn man dann in die .bashrc einen alias reinschreibt, wie z.B.

_alias ps="ps -u <username>"_ werden nur Prozesse des eingeloggten Users aufgelistet.

Der Nachteil: Wenn man trotzdem *ps ax -u <username>* eingibt erscheint eine Fehlermeldung. Man kann nun nicht mal "alle und keinen" Prozess anzeigen  :Smilie: 

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## foobar

Ja, waere evtl. noch eine Moeglichkeit... ich vorhin noch was davon gehoert das das auch mit tcpwrapper funktionieren soll... nur finde ich da keine vernuenftigen Informationen zu.

----------


## MrIch

ok, aber die alias Methode hat den Nachteil das der User den alias einfach wieder ändern kann...

----------


## foobar

Jo, das bringt es nicht...

----------


## quinte17

also nun mal allgemein... ein USER hat keinen zugriff auf /etc/profile  :Wink:  und die ist für alle user (leider auch den root) vorhanden... 

man kann da allerdings vielliecht den alias neu überschreiben in der config von root...

nur so eine idee

cu

----------


## phoen][x

Das alias ist unsinn:

1) Ein user kann seine alias'e aendern/loeschen
2) Ein user kann das alias umgehen, indem er die binary direkt aufruft (also mit vollem Pfad)

Du koenntest mit Muehe und Not die rechte deine /proc umbiegen um das Ziel zu erreichen, aber ich wuerde es dir nicht raten. Es wird wahrscheinlich dein System zerschroten, aber falls du es trotzdem versuchen willst (bleeding edge) gibt "strace ps" dir Auskunft. 

-phoen][x-

----------

